# Lake Blanche Adventure!



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

After being stopped by rotten ice earlier this year on the backcountry skis, we needed to get back up there and fish Lake Blanche and it's sisters.....Lake Lillian and Florance once and for all.

While getting ready for the days adventure at the parking lot we ran into the 1st wildlife of the day.....a beautiful Macaw!

This bird could not wait to get on TDT's shoulder.









This bird wanted a taste of the hair and a chance to be with his idle...I could have sworn that the bird mummbled, "hey guys I got feathers, not fins, please don't eat me".









I am sure he was thinking, "who is that bozo with the camera".









He felt quite comfortable with TDT









Yes that is another bird in the background....what a cool exprience to run into the owners and their even cooler friends!









But of course we had to part ways and get on with the days adventure......which always starts with a sign.









In this adventure there were 2 signs.









Despite the green appearence it was a desert on this climb....HOT and DRY!









Eventually the trail opened up.....it took quite some time.....we ran into 3 different groups that said they follow our posts, and thanked us for doing what we do....each one started by sayin the same thing...."hey are you guys the TyeDyeTwins?"









The locals put up a special fish report on the trees.









Not all the hiking was trail!









After hours of hiking we were finally close!









At last we reached Lake Blanche!

















And we started getting some fish on the flies.

























The action died off a bit so we decided to head to Lake Lillian and Florence.









TDT searching for life...only ended up getting 2 Brookies out of this one.









And a great reflection of the Sundial.









At Florence we only saw boils in the dead center of the lake, and the Cyotes were going nuts on the opposite side of the lake....Could not have been CyoteSpinner....too far south.

So back to blanche we went and cooked up our 1st shore lunch of 8 high mountain Brookies!









And it could not have been a more scenic dinner table!









Some hikers were pointing at the sunset so we started packin up.









As we left we got one last face to face view with the Sundail and Lake Blanche









It was a long trail back down....and we knew that a mile or 2 would be in the dark.









Headlamps on and Bear Spray in hand we were ready for some late night moose, bear and cougar action....and all we ran into was a family of what we like to call.......mountain 8 pieces.......and no they did not want to get on TDT's shoulder for pictures.









We got a total of 13 Brook Trout up there....that's right a staggering 13....8 of which were caught by TDT....gonna be awhile till we go back.......like as in the next time we go....it is gonna be all iced up.


----------



## Mr Tibbs (Apr 24, 2012)

Forest chickens!! At least the fish were pretty!


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Just so everyone knows here is what we were using....... 

I used a prince nymph, and a flying black ant as a dry fly. My twin used a nymphacator tung and a white dun as a dry fly. I also got 1 fish and lost another on a worm under a bobber. I tried a blue fox gold spinner in #1 and didn't even get a bite. For some reason I tied bad knots because I lost 3 dries to fish hitting them. On 5x tippet? Yep operator error! 

At Florance I got mine on the gold blue fox spinner. In fact I had a lot of bites too.

Lillian was too shallow. The fish were rising WAY OUT in the middle.


----------

